# Achsenbreite Levelboss



## Mario-Trial (6. August 2003)

Also ich hab z.Z. ne LX Octalink Kurbel von 2002 und ein 113er Innenlager dazu. Bin ganz zuversichtlich, dass ich demnächst doch nen LB bekomme. Also reicht mein 113e da oder brauch ich ein längeres?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (6. August 2003)

Alle bekommen irgendwie n Levelboss, was gehdn mit euch  Aber du brauchst auf jeden Fall n Breiteres Innenlager, so 118 wenn ich mich nicht täuche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (6. August 2003)

Jetzt steht mein LB ja wieder im Keller, ich geh gleich mal runter, nachschauen.


----------



## aramis (6. August 2003)

Per Augenmaß würde ich sagen, ein 113er müsste passen. Es ist an allen kritischen Stellen noch viel platz da, sowohl zwischen Kettenblatt und Rahmen, als auch zwischen Kurbelarmen und Rahmen.


----------



## King Loui (7. August 2003)

also bei mir passt ein 113 lager rein. allerding fahre ich vorne auch ein 20er kettenblatt. bei einem 22er kettenblatt, weiß ich nicht ob es noch passt.


----------



## billi (7. August 2003)

113 passt , auch mit 22 zähnen 
ich hab jedoch eins mir 121 mm da ich noch n kettenstrebenschutz rangebastelt habe  
aber weniger als 113 sollte es net seinen , eher mehr


----------



## Cryo-Cube (7. August 2003)

Allerdings ist dann die Bruchgefahr höher bei längeren Innenlagern. Für schwere Faherer warscheinlich nicht ganz so gut.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. August 2003)

Das ist absoluter Schwachsinn, Ein innenlager Bricht net leichter wenns Länger ist. Hatten wir doch mal oder?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (7. August 2003)

Erklärung bitte!!
Wenns länger ist müssen doch höhere Kräfte auftreten.


----------



## aramis (7. August 2003)

Naja,
ich kann zwar nicht mitreden, weil mir noch nie eine Achse gebrochen ist, aber rein von der Logik her, liegt auf einem breiten Lager eine höhere Belastung. Steck dir mal nen langen und nen kurzen Stock ins Tretlagergehäuse und versuch die dann mal verquer gegen das Gehäuse zu stemmen, wetten der lange bricht schneller? Muhaha, ich probier das jetzt gleich mal aus, muss nur schnell mein Innenlager ausbauen.


----------



## King Loui (7. August 2003)

bei der gelegenheit, passt eigentlich ein 2,5" michelin c 24.1s in den hinterbau ohne zu schleifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (8. August 2003)

ich hab den 2,5" echo reifen mit ner 45 mm braiten felge und es is noch etwas luft , es sollte also gehen 

und wegen dem tretlager , also ich bin wohl der schwerste fahrer hier im forum und bei mir halten lange tretlager , sogar das 123 mm lange xt was ich mal hatte 
also ich weis echt nicht was ihr mit den dingern macht wenn sie bei euerm fliegengewicht andauernd brechen


----------



## ChrisKing (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von King Loui _
> *bei der gelegenheit, passt eigentlich ein 2,5" michelin c 24.1s in den hinterbau ohne zu schleifen? *



ja passt. Die Franzosen fahren alle die 2.5er Michelin dinger hinten


----------



## King Loui (8. August 2003)

cool thx,

wollt ich nur wissen, bevor ich den bestell. sind ja immerhin knapp 40 euro.


----------



## m.k. (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *Naja,
> ich kann zwar nicht mitreden, weil mir noch nie eine Achse gebrochen ist,*



Mir auch noch nicht.



> * aber rein von der Logik her, liegt auf einem breiten Lager eine höhere Belastung. Steck dir mal nen langen und nen kurzen Stock ins Tretlagergehäuse und versuch die dann mal verquer gegen das Gehäuse zu stemmen, wetten der lange bricht schneller?*



Die Frage ist aber, ob ein Innenlager so bricht wie ein Stock und ob das Argument mit den Hebelkraeften hier zieht.
Das Gewicht lastet ja auf den Pedalen und die Kraft wird ueber die Kurbeln uebertragen. Nun steht man ja so, dass die Kubelarme horizontal zum Boden sind.
D.h. die Belastung der Achse geschieht durch die entgegengesetzte Verdrehung. 
Um beim Analogon mit dem Stock zu bleiben: Zerbrich den Stock, indem du ihn an beiden Enden anfasst und diese gegeneinander verdrehst.
Die Frage ist nun, ob auf die Art und Weise die Bruchgrenze immer noch abhaengig von der Achslaenge ist.

Matthias


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (8. August 2003)

@m.k.

umso breiter eine achse ist (sprich je mehr die enden der achse sich von den auflagern entfernen), desto grösser wird der hebel. 
also wird auch die fraft, die auf die achse wirkt, grösser.
hier gehts um kräfte 90° zur längsachse und nicht um torsionskräfte!
die torsion ist bei unterschiedlichen achslängen gleich.


----------



## billi (9. August 2003)

der m.k. hat schon recht wenn er sagt das die achse bricht wenn die enden sich gegeneinander drehen , und das sind auch die einzigen kräfte die auftreten , wenn wir mal die kräfte bei seitwährsbewegung weglassen  

dadurch das die achse länger is kann sie sich wahrscheinlich mehr verwinden als eine kurze achse , also würd ich fast sagen ne lange achse kann mehr ab , aber ich weis nicht ob der 1 cm die rede wert ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=7riAloR=- (9. August 2003)

also ich sehe das ganz anders ( und andere hoffentlich auch): da sich ja bei unserem gedankenspiel das gewicht des fahrers nicht verändert, ist die kraft, die auf die achse wirkt (egal in welcher dimension) konstant. betrachten wir nur die torsion: bei einer längeren achse wirkt auf die achse über die kurbeln ein drehmoment, das genauso gross ist wie bei einer kurzen, da ja die gewichtskraft und die hebellänge gleich sind. nun gehen wir auf die molekulare ebene: da ja alle molekülketten eine gewisse elastizität besitzen, lässt sich die achse in längsachse verdrehen, es gibt also eine torsion. da bei einer längeren achse mehr moleküle vorhanden sind, die (in diesem fall) sich im rahmen der elastizität dehnen lassen, ist der weg der torsion minimal grösser, sprich eine längere achse verdreht sich mehr als eine kurze. jedoch wirkt auf beide die gleiche kraft.
und nun betrachten wir die hebelkräfte vertikal zur längsachse: die gewichtskraft ist immernoch die gleiche, nur der angriffspunkt dieser ist nun weiter entfernt von den auflagern, da die achse ja länger ist. und durch den grösseren hebel entsteht ein höheres drehmoment, also ist die längere achse in vertikaler richtung stärker belastet. also bricht die achse eher nach unten weg als dass sie sich "auseinanderdreht".

so, ich hoffe ich hab keinen denkfehler begangen, korrekturen sind willkommen, denn: das ganze leben ist ein praktikum!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (9. August 2003)

loel man kann das ganze auch ohne Fach-latein sagen.

vertikal
Längere Achse= gößerer Hebel= höhere bruchgefahr.


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (9. August 2003)

jo, ich habe auch versucht, es in meinem ersten post einfach zu erklären. da aber der billi der meinung ist, das die torsionskräfte die einzigen kräfte sind, kann er mal versuchen das lager auszubauen, es in der luft aufzuhängen und dann draufzusteigen. wenn er dann freischwebend durch den raum gleitet, und evtl mit passender geschwindigkeit durch die wand hindurch tunnelt, dann gebe ich ihm gerne recht. 
ansonsten muss ich in die trickkiste greifen und mit gefährlichem halbwissen blenden, um die unwissenden zu bekehren!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (9. August 2003)

Also, ne achse wird net so stark auf verbiegen belastet sondern auf verdrehen und eine Längere Achse kann sich mehr verdrehen ohne dadurch gleich zu Brechen. Hab damals n 113er fsa chromo innenlager zerbrochen nach 1/2 jahr und mein 122er fsa hält nun schon über 1 1/2 Jahre... Ich will jetzt nicht sagen damit Längere Lager besser haten aber naja.. eigentlich doch


----------



## billi (9. August 2003)

ich hab mich vieleicht etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt  
na klar giebt es da noch kräfte die die kurbel an ihrer stelle halten , aber die tretten erst auf wenn sich die kurbel net mehr weiter verdrehen kann
deshalb müssen die torsionskräfte um einiges grösser sein als die vertikalen kräfte von dennen du redest
meiner meinung nach ist es demnach so , das um so länger der kurbel arm , um so höher sind die auftretenden trosionskräfte 

und naja ich denke das is jetzt relativ logisch 
man könnte das alles ja auch mal an beispielen ausrechnen


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (9. August 2003)

alles klar billi, wenn die haltekräfte erst auftreten, wenn sich die kurbeln ned mehr drehen, dann häng die kurbeln doch rotierend in der luft auf und dann kannste ja tretend durch deine eigene physik-fantasie-welt gleiten. klingt das logisch? oder auch nur real?
du hast nur recht mit grösseren torsionkräften bei längeren kurbeln, aber darum geht es hier garnicht. es geht um breitere achsen und deren belastungen.
weisst du eigentlich, dass die gewichtskraft des fahrers IMMER auf die achse wirkt, und die torsionskräfte nicht? denk mal nach was passiert, wenn die kurbeln mal senkrecht stehen.


----------



## billi (9. August 2003)

wir reden hir net von den normalbelastungen wenn einfach nur die kurbel am tretlager hängt , sondern
wir reden von den kräften wenn man damit trialt 
und wenn ich auf den pedalen stehe habe ich immer torsionskräfte
und wenn die kurbel senkrecht steht , dann kan ich net damit trialen


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (9. August 2003)

ok billi, du scheinst echt unbelehrbar zu sein.  ich rede ja von kräften die beim trialen auftreten, du aber von irgendwelchen fiktiven. wenn du meine erklärung um keinen preis akzeptieren willst, bitte schön. das mit den senkrechten kurbeln wollte ich dir als verständnishilfe anbieten, aber du bist so hartnäckig im ausblenden jegwelcher logik, dass ich hiermit aufgebe.


----------



## billi (9. August 2003)

der sinn einer diskusion liegt nich darin die meinung des anderen sofort zu akzepieren  

wenn ich deines nicht für logisch oder richtig ansehe werde ich es auch net glauben 

aber ich will jetzt hier auch keinen streit auslösen der nachher wieder sonste wo endet


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (9. August 2003)

ich will das gar nicht diskutieren. das haben physiker schon vor jahrhunderten diskutiert, und das was die jungs da so herausgefunden haben, habe ich versucht dir systematisch zu erklären. und natürlich musst du mir nicht glauben, ich hoffe nur das du nie statiker, architekt oder gar nur maurer wirst! 
und streit ist das sowieso nicht! auch von mir  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (10. August 2003)

beleidigungen sind auch nicht sinn einer diskusion

fakt ist aber auch das die vertikalen kräfte von dennen du andauernd redest garnicht zu 100% von der achse aufgenommen werden , sondern es wird ein teil der wirkenden kraft an den rahmen abgegeben , aber die torsionskraft wirkt zu 100% auf die achse 
es wirken sogar torsionskräfte wenn die kurbel einfach nur so an der achse hängt (natürlich im parallelen zustand)


----------



## m.k. (11. August 2003)

Man, da ist man ein Wochenende nicht im Netz und schon bricht wieder Krieg aus. Liegt das irgendwie am Wetter, dass momentan alle Leute so aggressiv sind? 

Die Frage ist doch, welche Kraefte sind *relevant* fuer den Bruch einer Achse. Bzw. wo bricht eine Achse ueberhaupt.

Eine Achse bricht i.a. beim Bodenkontakt nach einem Sprung. Dabei stehen i.a. die Pedale horizontal. 
Die Kraft, die auf die Pedale wirkt, ist nun eben nicht die Gewichtskraft, sondern die Kraft, die aus der Beschleunigung des Koerpers (hier: der Fahrer) auf 0 resultiert.
F=dp/dt
D.h. die Kraft ist umso groesser, je kuerzer das Zeitintervall ist. (dp/dt wird nicht linear sein -- interessant ist vermutlich der Peak)

Nun wirkt diese Kraft auf die Pedale. Jetzt kann man ja mal ueberschlagen, welche Kraefte auftreten und (was viel interessanter ist) in welchem Verhaeltnis diese stehen (das ist jetzt eine Naeherung -- in Wirklichkeit ist alles wieder viel komplizierter).

1. Vermittelt durch die Kurbellaenge k wirkt ein Drehmoment D1 auf die Achse. 
D1 = k x F

2. Vermittelt durch die Laenge l von Achsaufhaengung (Kugellager) und Achsende bzw. Uebergang Kurbel-Achse wird ein Drehmoment
D2 = l x F

Nun liegt k in der Groessenordnung 17cm und l bei ein paar cm.
D.h. D1 ist um ein *wesentliches* groesser als D2. 

Insofern denke ich, dass die Verdrehung im wesentlichen relevant fuer einen Achsbruch ist. Denn eine Variation von l um ein paar mm aendert nichts an dem grundlegenden Groessenverhaeltnis.

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich kein Experte in Materialphysik bin. Ich habe keine Ahnung, aufgrund welcher Ursache ein Bruch auftritt. Die beiden Belastungen auf die Achse sind schwer miteinander zu vergleichen, weil D1 eine Verdrehung bewirkt und D2 ein Biegung.

Insofern ist Frage, *wo* die Achse bricht, nicht zu vernachlaessigen. In einem Video gab es mehrere Achsbrueche, die aus hohen Drops resultierten. Die Achse war exakt am Uebergang Achse-Kurbel gebrochen.
Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass dort der Bruch aufgrund der Verdrehung geschah, allerdings nicht aufgrund allein dieser. Sondern der kritische Uebergang von Kurbel und Achse ist wohl das Problem.

Der einzige Fall, den ich mir vorstellen kann, wo die Achslaenge relevant ist, waere, wenn man einen Sprung auf den Rock Ring macht. Allerdings ist es fraglich, ob nicht andere Faktoren wichtiger sind.

Deswegen waere es vielleicht mal interessant zu wissen bei den Leuten, die schon mal einen Achsbruch hatten, wo genau die Achse gebrochen ist und was fuer eine Art des Aufpralls das war.

Matthias


----------



## Reini (11. August 2003)

Sodala 
für alle die es kapiert haben; ich hoffe ich hab es richtig aufgezeichnet

schwarz trtlager gehäuse
dunkelblau: achse
hellblau: kurbel
violett: pedale
rot: Kraft F mit Index F (Fuß)
rosa: Moment F mit Index F (Fuß)

Ich habe die Kräfte Immer nur auf einer Kurbelseite gezeichnet...

Was sieht man daraus, auf die Achse lastet ein Wechselspiel mit Torsion und Biegung

Auf die Pedalachse: immer Schub
Auf die Kurbel: im linken Bild Biegung bzw Schub
                        im rechten Bild, Biegung bzw Schub UND                           Torsion

Auf die Achse: Biegung und Torsion im Wechsel


----------



## Kohlwheelz (11. August 2003)

Ihr seit echt alles zum Lachen  Geht lieber Trialen und beschäftigt euch nicht mit sonem Schei55. Ehh Rille, wenns Bricht brichts und wenn nicht dann nicht.


----------



## Reini (11. August 2003)

Ne mir is jetzt noch zu heiß, ausserdem hab ich derzeit das Street aufgebaut weil ich letzte Woche in Leogang war und dann gleich eine Woche Italien


----------



## aramis (11. August 2003)

Ich kenne bis jetzt nur Achsenbrüche am Übergang zur Kurbel.


Bin leider nicht so das Physik-Ass, aber ich versuch auch mal, mir da einen Reim drauf zu machen:

Es wirken zwei Kräfte: diese "entgegengesetzte Verdrehung" der Achse und die Hebelkraft, parallel zur Achse (so wie beim Stock). 
Ihr meint, eine längere Achse kann sich mehr verdrehen als eine kürzere (, diese "entgegengesetzte Verdrehung"). Daraus ergibt sich doch, dass ein größerer Weg benötigt wird bis das Teil bricht, das ist klar. Aber heißt das auch, dass eine größere Kraft benötigt wird, um das Teil zu zerbrechen???

Wenn das nämlich NICHT der Fall ist (was ich glaube,) dann kann die "entgegengesetzte Verdrehung" völlig vernachlässigt werden, weil sie ja unabhängig von der Achslänge ist und somit würde nur noch die Hebelkraft, parallel zur Achse eine Rolle spielen. Die ist ja bekanntlich sehr wohl abhängig von der Achslänge und deshalb bricht eine 130er Achse leichter als eine 110er.


Entschuldigt die laienhafte Darstellung meiner Gedanken und schreibt ruhig, wenn das Müll ist und ich total falsch liege.


----------



## aramis (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von -=7riAloR=- _
> *...da ja alle molekülketten eine gewisse elastizität besitzen, lässt sich die achse in längsachse verdrehen, es gibt also eine torsion. da bei einer längeren achse mehr moleküle vorhanden sind, die (in diesem fall) sich im rahmen der elastizität dehnen lassen, ist der weg der torsion minimal grösser, sprich eine längere achse verdreht sich mehr als eine kurze. jedoch wirkt auf beide die gleiche kraft.*



Joa, genau das wollte ich damit sagen, die längere Achse kann sich mehr verdrehen und fährt sich dadurch weicher, des hat aber nix damit zu tun wie viel Kraft für einen Bruch benötigt wird.


----------



## aramis (11. August 2003)

Deiner (sehr gelungenen) Skizze, speziell der rechten, kann man deutlich entnehmen, dass sich die Torsion mit längeren Kurbelarmen vergrößern würde. Das ist vollkommen richtig und auch sehr einleuchtend. Aber das hat nix mit der Achslänge zu tun. Und genau das versucht der -=7riAloR=- euch ja die ganze Zeit klar zu machen.


----------



## Reini (11. August 2003)

Ich mag das jetzt mal abschließen:

Kurze Achse:
Größere Möglichtkeit durch Torsion bruch
Kleinere Möglich eine Biegungsbruches

Lange Achse:
Kleinere Möglichkeit eines Tosrionsbruches
Größere Möglichkeit eines Biegungsbruches

So wann jetzt was:

Wenn ihr dropt, sind die Kurbeln meistens waagrecht, somit wirkt Torsion

Wenn ihr die Kurbel aber senkrecht halten würdet (was keiner macht), würde die kurze Achse mehr aushalten.

Aber IMHO war diese Diskussion eigentlich nutzlos da bei diesen kleinen Veränderung die Stabilität um 10 % steigt, wenn man jetzt überlegt welchen Sicherheitsfaktor die Kontrukteure noch dazugeben, ist es echt egal.....

Noch etwas mir als 0,1t ist noch keine Innenlagerachse gebrochen nur einmal eine XT Kurbel,
vielleicht liegts ja doch am Fahrstil ?

@tetequadrat, mach doch bitte die diskussion zu, weil sonst landen wir irgndwann noch bei dem thema ob fliegen auch durchfall haben können

in diesem sinne    <-- ich tus jetzt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (11. August 2003)

Kuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunde, wann die Diskussion abgeschlossen ist, entscheidest du nicht alleine.



> _Original geschrieben von Reini _
> *Kurze Achse:
> Größere Möglichtkeit durch Torsion bruch* (falsch) *
> Kleinere Möglich eine Biegungsbruches * (richtig) *
> ...


*

Hast du die vorherigen Posts ignoriert oder was? Wie gesagt, ich bin kein Physik-Ass, aber bei der Problematik sehe sogar ich durch. Was isn daran so schwer zu verstehen? 
Jetzt lass dir mal bitte folgenden Satz auf der Zunge zergehen: 

Die Torsionskräfte sind UNABHÄNGIG von der Achslänge!

Denk mal drüber nach und wenn du erfasst hast, was das bedeutet, dann liest du noch mal ausführlich und voll konzentriert den Post von -=7riAloR=- mit den Molekülkettchen usw.. Wenns dann immer noch nicht klick gemacht hat, schilderst du das Problem am besten mal deinem/r PhysiklehrerInn (ich nehme an, dass du Schüler bist) und lässt dir das mal von dem/r erklären. Und wenn du dann immer noch nur Bahnhof verstehst, sollte man dich dafür mit einer Rektal-Birne bestrafen!*


----------



## billi (11. August 2003)

also meiner meinung nach bricht eine achse nur durch torsion 
und ich glaube das man eine achse durch die vertikale kraft garnet zum verbiegen oder gar zum brechen bringen kann 
das erklährt sich volgendermassen :
die kurbel liegt ja nicht nur am äusseren punkt der achse , sondern die kurbel hat auf jeder seite eine auflagefläche von ca 2 cm (ich weis es nicht genau  )
das kann ja auch mal aramis mit seinem stock probieren , er macht 2 versuche 
bei dem 1. versuch nimmt er den stock am äusersten punkt und drückt ihn nach unten 
beim 2. versuch nimmt er den stock mit der ganzen handfläche und versucht dann den stock exakt gerade nach unten zu drücken
das bild soll dies veranschaulichen 
 
und ihr müsst euch mal vorstellen wie weit ihr die achse nach unten verbiegen müsstet damit diese bricht


----------



## Reini (11. August 2003)

jetzt hatte ich einen roman und durch klick wieder weg...

nochmal für mich:

trialor hat ganz recht:

nimm einen achse L=20mm, d=10mm, Torsionkraft F=10kN, alle 10 sek steigt F+1kN
und nimm eine achse L=200mm wobei d, F, +1kN/sek; gleichbleiben

Ich garantiere das die 1. also die kurze früher bricht weil sie nich die elastizität der langen hat, wie trialor geschrieben hat, durch diese ganzen molekülketten

somit stimmt meine aussage mit kurze achse früherer torsionsbruch

hmpf 

@billi:
das du so ein gewicht besitzt um eine achse durch biegung zu brechen ist fast unmöglich, das du ja dann eigentlich die kurbel nach innen drucken müsstet und sich da zuerst die kurbel verbiegt bevor die achse bricht


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (11. August 2003)

endlich versteht mich einer! und es werden mehr! also, was ihr in den letzten posts geschreiben habt, ist physikalisch richtig. wir müssen nur noch das ganze schlammasel ordnen.
die ausgangsfrage war folgende, und es geht mir nur um diese frage:



> _Original geschrieben von Cryo-Cube _
> *Allerdings ist dann die Bruchgefahr höher bei längeren Innenlagern. Für schwere Faherer warscheinlich nicht ganz so gut. *



und das ist richtig. weshalb? alle sind sich nun ja einig, dass die torsionskräfte unabhängig von der achsbreite sind.
kurze achse / lange achse: GLEICHE bruchgefahr durch torsion. 
und dass bei einer breiteren achse höhere kräfte wirken ist auch allen klar.
kurze achse: KLEINERE bruchgefahr / lange achse: GRÖSSERE bruchgefahr 
Fazit ----> kurze achse: gleiche + kleinere Bruchgefahr < lange achse: gleiche + grössere bruchgefahr

also brechen längere achsen eher als kurze achsen! antwort im sinne der frage!

dass die torsionskräfte grösser sind als die vertikalen ist auch richtig, nur wirkt auf die achse immer eine summe aus beiden kräften, und die ist bei langen achsen nunmal grösser!


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (11. August 2003)

Nachtrag ( weil reini geatwortet hat während ich geschrieben habe):

ich sage die längere achse bricht eher weg!
und zu deiner elastizitätserklärung:
auf die kurze und die lange achse wirkt doch die gleiche kraft durch torsionskraft, nur dass die längere sich mehr verdrehen kann. die bruchgefahr bleibt die gleiche! 
mal ne kleine analogie:
nimm eine feder und hänge ein gewicht daran. die feder dehnt sich!
nun kürze die feder um die hälfte. was passiert?
die feder dehnt sich, nur jetzt um die hälfte. 
beide federn halten jedoch der gleichen kraft stand!


----------



## aramis (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Reini _
> *jetzt hatte ich einen roman und durch klick wieder weg...
> 
> nochmal für mich:
> ...



looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool, na dann bricht sie halt früher, aber nicht durch eine größere Krafteinwirkung, das wollen wir mal festhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von -=7riAloR=- _
> *Nachtrag ( weil reini geatwortet hat während ich geschrieben habe):
> 
> ich sage die längere achse bricht eher weg!
> ...




Ich glaube, du musst dich nicht länger bemühen, du redest gegen eine Mauer.


----------



## aramis (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von billi _
> *also meiner meinung nach bricht eine achse nur durch torsion
> und ich glaube das man eine achse durch die vertikale kraft garnet zum verbiegen oder gar zum brechen bringen kann
> das erklährt sich volgendermassen :
> ...



Und???
Willst du damit bestreiten, dass die Kurbeln bei einer langen Achse weiter außen sitzen? Ich verstehe den Sinn nicht.


----------



## billi (11. August 2003)

nene so hab ich das nicht gemeint , ich meinte nur das die kraft nicht allein aussen an der achse wirkt , sondern auf einer fläche , so verteilt sich die kraft 

ich verstehe nur nicht das hier "alle" denken das die 5 mm die an jeder seite mehr sind dazu führen das die achse viel früher bricht

kannst ja mal deinen stock nehmen , den in den schraubstock spannen , 2-3 cm rausschauen lassen  
und dann versuchen ihn abzubrechen , dann machste das selbe nochmal aber ziehst den stock 5 mm weiter raus 
also ich find das diese 5mm nicht der rede wert sind


----------



## Kohlwheelz (11. August 2003)

Ey Leude ihr seit vieleicht Hohl, sich darüber die Birne zu zerbrechen und Stundenlang am PC zu sitzen und ROmane zu Schreiben und am Ende Bringts nix. Fahrt Rad ihr Spinner. IS mein Wirklicher Ernst. Lange Innenlager halten ehh Länger, ich habs ja Praktisch bewiesen...

113er hielt im Trial 1/2 Jahr
122 Hält schon Über 1 1/2 Jahr

Beide von gleicher Marke und Modell. Und Bei Verdrehen was mehr aufs Lager wirkt kann das Lange mehr weg stecken. Ich schau auch ab jetzt nich mehr in das Thread  Ihr Seit mir zu hardde


----------



## aramis (11. August 2003)

Naja, daran erkennt man, dass noch andere Faktoren mit reinspielen. Das Material wird halt nicht unter gleichbleibenden Laborbedingungen belastet und Fertigungstoleranzen spielen sicher auch noch eine Rolle.

Mir ist jetzt auch wurscht, ob ich irgendjemanden von irgendetwas überzeugt hab.


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von billi _
> *
> also ich find das diese 5mm nicht der rede wert sind
> *



boah billi, hier gehts nicht um gefühlte temperatur oder von dir gefühlte physik, sondern um physikalische fakten.
und 5mm mehr bei 2cm achse sind immerhin 25% mehr kraft die auf diese wirken.
und es ist egal, ob die kurbel eine auflagefläche hat, denn die kraft lässt sich auf einen punkt hin rechnen, der bei einer breiteren achse auch weiter aussen liegt, dass ist doch klar oder?
und lies dir den thread mal von anfang an durch, dann weisst du auch was wir hier erörtert (oder auch erstritten, oder erraten) haben.


----------



## Trialmatze (11. August 2003)

Ey packt ihr's noch ihr alten Mauler??? Geht trialen und Arsch zu!!! Das hält ja keiner mehr aus? Denkt ihr davon verbessern sich eure Skills >>> nein 
So nen ewiges Theorieblabla ist echt abartig. Geht raus trainieren und hört auf euch über so nen belangloses Thema zu unterhalten...beim Trial...ich darf euch bitten...so lange ihr net Bahnradfahrer bzw. Kurzstreckensprinter beim BDR im A-Kader seid, braucht ihr euch darüber keine Gedanken zu machen 

IST net böse gemeint, aber kommt mal wieder runter ihr Pseudophysiker!

Matze


----------



## aramis (11. August 2003)

Joa Matze,
du weißt doch, dass ich lieber trialen gehe, als hier rumzulabern. Aber des geht mir eucht aufn Zeiger. Der -=7riAloR=- ist der Physik-Checker und versucht hier mal was klarzustellen, und dann kommen die selbsternannten Experten mit ihren kuhlen Paint-Skizzen, setzen mal schnell ein paar physikalische Gesetze außer Kraft und erzählen, dass die Erde ne Scheibe ist. 

Is mir jetzt aber auch Latte. Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Trialmatze (12. August 2003)

Na dich hatte ich damit aber auch nicht gemeint!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (12. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *Joa Matze,
> du weißt doch, dass ich lieber trialen gehe, als hier rumzulabern. Aber des geht mir eucht aufn Zeiger. Der -=7riAloR=- ist der Physik-Checker und versucht hier mal was klarzustellen, und dann kommen die selbsternannten Experten mit ihren kuhlen Paint-Skizzen, setzen mal schnell ein paar physikalische Gesetze außer Kraft und erzählen, dass die Erde ne Scheibe ist.
> 
> Is mir jetzt aber auch Latte. Schönen Abend noch. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.k. (12. August 2003)

Jetzt bekomme ich vermutlich Pruegel, da ich diesen Thread weiter naehre, aber ich habe noch ein paar Kommentare. Sorry!

Eine Theorie, besonders eine physikalische, muss sich Anhand ihrer Vorhersagekraft beurteilen lassen. 
Es ist vollkommen richtig, dass ein laengerer Hebel eine groessere Kraft uebertragen kann. Diese Bestimmung bleibt jedoch abstrakt, solange nicht eine Theorie des Bruchs am Start ist.

Deswegen stellte ich die Frage, *wo* denn eine Achse bricht, weil erst aufgrund dieses empirischen Fakts klarwerden kann, wie eine Theorie des Bruchs auszusehen hat. 

Bleiben wir beim Hebel.
Die Hebelgesetze sind Beziehungen zwischen zwei Hebellaengen, die sich daraus ergebenen, dass ein konstantes Drehmoment uebertragen wird. Somit kann ich jede beliebige Kraft am anderen Ende erzeugen. Hier ist die Frage, was ist das andere Ende -- wo wirkt die Kraft, das ist voellig unklar?
Offensichtlich kommt man damit also nicht weiter.

Deswegen packen wir das richtige Werkzeug aus und versuchen es mit der Elastizitaetstheorie. Bei der Achse handelt es sich um einen Festkoerper (meist aus CrMo Stahl) der bei Anwendung von Kraeften einer Deformation unterworfen wird.
Die Kraft wirkt an beiden Enden der Achse (Symmetrie vorausgesetzt) und er ist aufgehaengt an zwei Kugellagern. Um die Biegekurve einer solchen Deformation zu bestimmen, kann man sich eine Differentialgleichung basteln, die man sogar ausrechnen kann (wir reden hier natuerlich von kleinen Biegungen im linearen Bereich). Dabei stellt man fest, dass die Kruemmung der Achse ihr Maximum im Inneren besitzt, nach aussen hin abnimmt und am Rand verschwindet.
Wenn das stimmt, heisst das, dass die Spannung (=Kraft/Flaeche) -- die mit der Kruemmung unmittelbar zusammenhaengt --  ebenso im Inneren maximal ist (mit Spannung ist nun die Spannung oben auf dem Zylinder gemeint, die anderen Spannungen interessieren uns hier nicht). 
Diese Spannung nimmt nach aussen hin ab und ist in der Naehe des Randes *verschwindend* gering.
Die Spannung ist hier die wesentliche Groesse, denn sie gibt die Kraft auf ein bestimmtes Flaechenelement der Achse an. 

Weiterhin weise ich darauf hin, das diese maximale Spannung natuerlich auch von der Laenge der Achse abhaengt, genauer gesagt vom Abstand Aufhaengung(Kugellager) - Kurbelaufnahme(Uebergangsstelle Kurbel-Achse). Insofern gebe ich -=7rialor=- hier recht, wenn es ihm einfach nur um diesen Aspekt  der groesseren Belastung bei laengerer Achse geht.

Wenn man nun davon ausgeht, dass ein Bruch dann stattfindet, wenn eine bestimmte Bruchgrenze der Spannung ueberschritten wird, heisst das, dass eine Achse im Inneren brechen muesste. Denn dort ist die Spannung maximal.
Das tut sie jedoch nicht (soweit ich weiss).
Nach meinen Recherchen bricht sie meistens am Uebergang Achse-Kurbel. Und dort sind die Spannungen minimal.

Die Theorie hat also einen Haken.
Denn die Achse bricht dort, wo die Spannungen geringer sind (gar nicht vorhanden sind).

Aber warum bricht nun eine Achse?
Ich habe folgende Ueberlegung: Eine Achse bricht ueberhaupt nicht aufgrund der Ueberschreitung der normalen Materialkonstanten. Ein Versuch, grob zu ueberschlagen, welche maximal Spannung auftreten kann, fuehrte zu der Erkenntnis, dass man sich doch sehr viel eher die Knochen bricht als dass man die Chance hat, die Bruchgrenze zu erreichen.
Vieleher findet der Bruch statt aufgrund der Materialermuedung. An der kritischen Kontaktflaeche von Achse und Kurbel entstehen Kerben, die sich nach und nach zu mikroskopisch feinen Rissen entwickeln. Unstetigkeiten in der Flaeche fuehren zu Spannungspitzen, die zu einem immer weiteren Einreissen fuehren, bis es letztlich zum Bruch kommt.
Das ist jetzt nur eine qualitative Vermutung. Allerdings sollte jede andere Theorie des Bruchs ersteinmal die Empirie befragen, anstatt die theoretischen Modellnaeherungen ueberzubewerten.

Um die Sache friedlich abzuschliessen:
Angenommen wir haben einen Materialdefekt weiter innen in der Achse, der dazu fuehrt, dass die Bruchspannung auf einen kritischen Betrag herabgesenkt wird. Angenommen dieser Betrag kann durch Verbiegung durch normale menschen-kompatible Kraefte erreicht werden. Dann ist klar, dass eine laengere Achse eher bricht.

Die Spannungen aufgrund der Torsion sind uebrigens auf der gesamten Laengsachse konstant. Also auch die Torsionspannungen erklaeren nicht, warum eine Achse gerade am Uebergang bricht.

Nachschlag 1: Ist eigentlich schonmal jemanden die Pedalachse gebrochen? Die hat doch einen viel geringeren Radius.
Nachschlag 2: Wer wirklich Schiss hat und aufgrund der Argumentation nun keine lange Achse mehr fahren mag, sollte lieber zu einer Achse mit groesserem Radius greifen (GigaPipe). Der Radius geht in die Rechnungen der Elastizitaetstheorie mit 3. Potenz ein. Die Variation der Laenge sind Peanuts dagegen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. August 2003)

Es bricht am Übergang weil da die Torsionskraft und und senkrecht auch noch kraft drauf wirkt

Man verdreht ja nicht nur die Kurbel sondern steht ja auch senkrecht drauf. Und die Pedale sind ja nicht grad kurz


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (12. August 2003)

respekt m.k., da haste dir aber mühe gegeben! leider muss ich dich in ein paar punkten korrigieren:


> _Original geschrieben von m.k. _
> *Eine Theorie, besonders eine physikalische, muss sich Anhand ihrer Vorhersagekraft beurteilen lassen.
> Es ist vollkommen richtig, dass ein laengerer Hebel eine groessere Kraft uebertragen kann. Diese Bestimmung bleibt jedoch abstrakt, solange nicht eine Theorie des Bruchs am Start ist.
> 
> ...



leider hat sich deine überlegung auf einem folgefehler aufgebaut, bis du dann ja selbst erkannt hast, dass deine theorie einen haken hatte! ich hoffe, dass meine erläuterungen dir etwas helfen konnten.
und nochmal an alle, die dieser diskussion "ablehnend" gegenüber stehen:
wenn euch das thema nicht die spur interresiert, dann lest den thread am besten gar nicht anstatt zu posten, wie "bescheuert" wir doch wären!


----------



## m.k. (18. August 2003)

So, endlich komme ich auch nochmal dazu, zu dem Thema ein wenig was zu schreiben.

Es ist natuerlich richtig, dass meine Rechnung auf einem idealisierten Modell beruhen, dessen Anwendbarkeit auf die Realitaet man durchaus in Frage stellen kann. Allerdings sind solche Modellstudien fuer den Erkenntnisgewinn durchaus von Nutzen.
Die Aufhaengung der Kugellager wird naturlich die Biegung ein wenig verhindern. Wie das genau ausschaut weiss ich nicht und ist auch viel zu kompliziert als dass man es mal so nebenbei in einer Abschaetzung ausrechnen koennte.
Allerdings ist das auch gar nicht so wichtig, da die zentralen Aspekte davon unabhaengig sind.
Worauf will ich hinaus?
Ich sagte, dass ich im Rahmen der Dimensionen eines Fahrrades die Achslaenge fuer irrelevant bzgl der Bruchgefahr halte.
Warum?
Weil an der Stelle, wo der Bruch per *Erfahrung* stattfindet die Spannungen durch Biegung minimal sind.
Diese Aussage ist unabhaengig von der genauen Biegung im Inneren und bleibt im Rahmen meiner Modellvorstellungen korrekt.
Nimmt man die Achse als eingespannt an, gilt das genauso.

Betrachten wir nochmal ein anderes Modell, um diesen Aspekt zu verdeutlichen.
Die Kraft, die die Biegung bewirkt, wirkt ja nicht direkt am Achsende. Sondern die Kraft wirkt am Pedal, d.h. wir haben nochmal einen Hebel der Laenge b, der sich zusammensetzt aus Pedal und einer evtl. Kurbelbiegung nach aussen.
Modell:
- Am Lager eingespannte Achse, Laenge a von Lager zu Achsende.
- Am Achsende befindet sich quasi als Verlaengerung der Achse (der Uebergang sei 'ideal') der Hebel mit der Laenge b
- Die Kraft F wirkt am Ende des Hebels senkrecht dazu

Nun kann man wieder rechnen und stellt fest, dass die Spannungen auch wieder am Lager maximal sind und am Achsende minimal.
Interessant ist jedoch, dass die Spannungen am Achsende unabhaengig von der Achslaenge sind. Sondern auschliesslich vom Hebel abhaengen.
Dieser Hebel ist die Kurbelbiegung nach aussen + Pedalmitte (wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die Kraft in etwa in der Mitte der Pedale angreift).
Eine Verlaengerung der Achse sorgt also fuer eine Vergroesserung der Spannung am Lager, nicht jedoch am Uebergang Achse-Kurbel.

Noch was, alle Aussagen gelten natuerlich fuer idealisierte Achsen, die einen konstanten Durchmesser besitzen und auch ansonsten keinerlei Unregelmaessigkeiten besitzen. Die Realitaet ist natuerlich komplizierter. 
Letztendlich muesste man mal eine systematische Messung bzgl. Bruchgefahr durchfuehren. Auf www.truvativ.com unter tech talk wurde sowas schonmal ansatzweise gemacht. Laesst jedoch keine wirklichen Aussagen bzgl. der Bruchgefahr zu, da der Bruch immer nur in einem Versuch gemessen wurde. Die einzige Aussage die sich daraus treffen laesst ist, dass dickere Achsen offensichtlich stabiler sind, aber das wussten wir auch schon vorher.


----------



## aramis (18. August 2003)

Schön, dass du die Brühe noch mal aufwärmst. Mir fehlt jetzt der Elan, um dein Traktat nachzuvollziehen und es ist mir unangenehm, dass du dich wie der belehrende "Physik-Onkel" aus dem Fernsehen artikulierst.

Folgendes:

1.) Egal, wie du das jetzt drehst und wendest, breite Achsen sind bruchgefährdeter und deine ganzen Theorien, inklusive die deiner Mitstreiter, sind lückenhaft oder einfach nur schwachsinnig! Ich sag´ nur folgendes:



> dadurch das die achse länger is kann sie sich wahrscheinlich mehr verwinden als eine kurze achse , also würd ich fast sagen ne lange achse kann mehr ab



2.) habsch gerade vergessen. Wird evtl. noch nachgetragen.



P.S.: Meiner Meinung nach ist der eine cm, um den es hier geht durchaus der Rede wert.


----------



## m.k. (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> * Schön, dass du die Brühe noch mal aufwärmst. Mir fehlt jetzt der Elan, um dein Traktat nachzuvollziehen und es ist mir unangenehm, dass du dich wie der belehrende "Physik-Onkel" aus dem Fernsehen artikulierst.
> *



Tut mir leid, ich wollte durch die Artikulationsweise niemanden auf die Fuesse treten.



> *
> deine ganzen Theorien, inklusive die deiner Mitstreiter,
> *


Meine angeblichen "Mitstreiter" haben keine Theorie vorgelegt, die auch nur einigermassen diskutabel waere.

Meine Ansaetze basierten auf der Darstellung der Balkendurchbiegung wie man sie z.B. in Sommerfelds "Mechanik der deformierbaren Medien" findet. Ich habe lediglich versucht das Problem von dieser Seite her anzupacken.

Schon gut, ich halte jetzt die Klappe und werde zu diesem Thema nichts mehr schreiben.

PS: Ich finde es nicht so besonders Fair, in einem Reply auf meinen Text, ein Zitat zu verwenden, das offensichtlich Unsinn ist, und nicht zu kennzeichnen, von wem es ist.


----------



## aramis (18. August 2003)

muhaha, alles Taktik...


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (18. August 2003)

ok m.k., du kannst es ja nicht lassen, und weil ich momentan sehr viel zeit habe, werde ich dich in grund und boden posten:



> _Original geschrieben von m.k. _
> *
> Die Aufhaengung der Kugellager wird naturlich die Biegung ein wenig verhindern. Wie das genau ausschaut weiss ich nicht und ist auch viel zu kompliziert als dass man es mal so nebenbei in einer Abschaetzung ausrechnen koennte.
> nicht nur ein wenig, sondern fast gänzlich. das kann ich mal so abschätzen. und zum anderen kann man es sich denken, da ich noch nie eine achse gesehen habe, die in der mitte gebrochen ist.
> ...



m.k., du hast dir desöfteren in deinen eigenen posts selbst wiedersprochen, um letztendlich doch zum einzig richtigen schluss zu kommen.
bevor du neue theorien postest, mach dir mal die mühe die vorherigen zu lesen und zu denen fragen zu stellen.
dann stehe ich dir wieder gerne zur verfügung.
und du musst nicht die klappe halten, sondern du sollst dich nur konstruktiv an dem ganzen beteiligen.


----------



## Mario-Trial (18. August 2003)

sachtmal habt ihr sie noch alle???

außerdem dazu gesagt: Eine Kurbel dreht sich, also wann, außer bei überdimensionalen Drops ist die Torsionskraft so hoch, dass das Innenlager bricht?

Geht lieber trialen, als euch über so einen unfug zu streiten... tztz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=7riAloR=- (18. August 2003)

@dj_disturb:
erst lesen, danach nachdenken und ERST DANN evtl posten. danke.


----------



## Mario-Trial (18. August 2003)

ich hab gelesen. Ich meine es bringt nix, sich über sowas zu streiten. Das ist völlig unsinnig!!!!!!!!

Durch Torsionskräfte kann eine Achse nur brechen, wenn ein haufen Kraft drauf wirkt, also ist das für die Realität vollkommen unnütz! Und bei Pedal Kicks gehts eher auf die Kette, als auf das Innenlager!

Wenn überhaupt, dann bricht sie durch ermüdung des Materials!

Jetzt bitte nicht wieder so ein scheiß posten wie ERST LESEN, DANN POSTEN, oder du hast doch keine Ahnung. Das weiß ich selber, aber ich weiß zumindest so viel, dass die Achse niemals bricht, wenn sie noch neu ist und man normal fährt!!


----------



## aramis (18. August 2003)

Sag das mal nicht...
Hammwer alles schon mal gehabt in Le.


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (18. August 2003)

es war auch kein streit, sondern eine kleine richtigstellung einiger so manchem nicht bekannten physikalischen gesetzmässigkeiten. und das achsen brechen ist auch bekannt. zumindest in meiner realität, evtl ist das bei dir anders, dj. und es ging darum weshalb achsen brechen, wenn sie denn brechen.
und das "erst lesen" bezog sich unter anderem auch auf ein post in dem stand, dass diejenigen, die sich nicht für diese thematik begeistern könne, einfach n bogen um diesen thread machen ohne zu posten, dass sie besseres zu tun haben.
verschiedene interessen, verschiedene foren, verschiedene threads. ansonsten kannst du ja im bmx-forum posten, dass du bmx sche!sse findest und den cc-jungs sagen, dass sie sich gefälligst n trial-bike kaufen sollen.


----------



## m.k. (20. August 2003)

> ok m.k., du kannst es ja nicht lassen, und weil ich momentan sehr viel zeit habe, werde ich dich in grund und boden posten:



Jawoll, ich erschaudere. Nach der netten Aufforderung, kann ich der Neigung, weiterhin die Diskussion zu beleben, nicht widerstehen.
Wenn du meine Argumentation ja widerlegen wuerdest, haette ich damit kein Problem. Nur leider scheinst du meinen Punkt ueberhaupt nicht zu verstehen.
Ich zitiere mal nur deine Kommentare, da das sonst zu lang und unuebersichtlich wird.



> nicht nur ein wenig, sondern fast gänzlich. das kann ich mal so abschätzen. und zum anderen kann man es sich denken, da ich noch nie eine achse gesehen habe, die in der mitte gebrochen ist.


Ich auch nicht, das ist doch gerade der Punkt. Aber gut, ich sagte ja, dass ich da keinerlei Problem mit habe, die Achse als eingespannt zu betrachten, weil es an der Argumentation nichts aendert.



> falsch.


Nein, RICHTIG!
Ich bezog mich auf Spannungen durch BIEGUNG. Wenn die x-Achse laengs durch die Achse verlaeuft und die Flaeche der Schnittflaeche x=const entspricht, stehen diese Spannungen senkrecht auf dieser Schnittflaeche (man sollte also exakter von den sigma_xx Spannungen reden, wobei der erste x-Index die Schnittflaeche angibt und der zweite die Richtung der Kraft). 
Fuer diese Spannung gibt es einen Ausdruck, wie er aufgrund der Theorie der Balkenbiegung entsprechend der Darstellung in Sommerfelds "Mechanik der deformierbaren Medien" hergeleitet ist.
Man kann auch noch den ollen Schinken vom Gerthsen nehmen, der bei Millionen von Physik-Studenten im Regal steht, wo dann nach ein wenig Rechnerei auch nochmal steht, daß die Spannung an der Einspannstelle am größten ist und nach aussen hin abnimmt.
Man kann auch ein einfaches und fuer jeden nachvollziehbares Experiment betrachten: Nimm einen Draht (eine auseinandergebogene Bueroklammer eignet sich hervorragend dafuer), lege ihn auf eine Tischplatte senkrecht zur Kante, so dass er etwas uebersteht. Nun fixiere ihn auf der Platte und druecke am ueberstehenden Ende, ganz aussen nach unten. Wo verbiegt sich der Draht? An der Stelle, wo die Spannung als erstes die Elastizitaetsgrenze ueberschreitet. Das ist offensichtlich dort wo die Spannung maximal ist und das ist an der Uebergangsstelle, wo der Draht eingespannt ist. 
Warum verbiegt sich der Draht nicht am äußersten Ende, wo die Kraft wirkt? Da dort offensichtlich die Spannungen MINIMAL sind. 



> wenn etwas bricht, dann muss an der stelle doch was maximal sein, oder? maximale kraft, maximale spannung, maximale biegung. warum sonst sollte es an dieser stelle brechen?


Sehr richtig. Wenn etwas bricht, ist offensichtlich die Spannung an dieser Stelle groesser als die maximal zulaessige des Materials. Die Frage ist jedoch warum und von welchen Parametern diese Spannung abhaengig ist. Im speziellen, ob zu diesen Parametern die Achslaenge gehoert.



> endlich mal n guter vorschlag: betrachte die achse als eingespannt (was sie quasi auch ist), und betrachte das ganze vom lager aus. da werden auch deine biegekurven und spannungen über die komplette achslänge überflüssig.


Nein, sie werden nicht ueberfluessig. Man kann hier genauso Aussagen ueber den Spannungsverlauf auf der x-Achse berechnen. Nur interessiert halt nur noch der Bereich von Lager bis Achsende. Effektiv aendert sich nur die Randbedingung. Die Verhältnisse im äußeren Bereich ändern sich nicht durch die Einspannung.
Man kann das ganze nicht vom Lager aus betrachten, da das Problem nicht symmetrisch ist. Die Kraft wirkt aussen und das Moment, das AUF die Achse wirkt, nimmt nach innen hin zu.



> du vergleichst immer teile des systems mit dem absoluten system, da kann nur murksch rauskommen.


Was ist denn das absolute System?
Es ist in der Physik durchaus ueblich, das System in Teilsysteme zu zerlegen.



> wo hast du denn das her?


Das kann man ausrechnen. 



> und noch eins: eine achslänge ist doch auch ein hebel, oder?


Hier zeigt sich, dass du offensichtlich gar nicht verstanden hast, was ich meinte. Aus dem Kontext geht eindeutig hervor, von welchem Hebel ich rede.
Hier geht es darum, aufgrund des Wirkens einer Kraft auf die Achse, den Spannungsverlauf der Achse zu bestimmen. Und dazu braucht man das Moment.
Die Achslaenge als Hebel ist nur interessant, wenn auch die gesamte Achslaenge ein Moment uebertraegt. Das ist am Lager sehr wohl der Fall und steckt in der Theorie auch drin, wenn du meine Betrachtungen mal aufmerksam gelesen haettest, wäre dir das aufgefallen.
Allerdings interessiert das Moment am Lager nicht so sehr, sondern die Stelle an der die Kurbel bricht und das ist der Uebergang Achse-Kurbel.



> der hebel ist einfach der abstand vom angriffspunkt der kraft bis zum lager. hat nix mit biegung zu tzun.


Ich sprach von einer Kurbelbiegung, damit war jetzt keine Durchbiegung gemeint. Es soll durchaus Kurbeln geben, die nicht gerade sind, sondern eine kleine Biegung nach aussen besitzen. Die gehoert zur Gesamtlaenge natuerlich mit dazu.  Zufaelligerweise besitze ich gerade so eine, deswegen schrieb ich es noch extra hinzu.
Und es geht eben nicht um den Abstand Angriffspunkt der kraft bis zum Lager. Hier sieht man wieder, dass du nicht verstanden hast, worum es geht.
Es geht um die Bestimmung des Moments, welches auf der x-Achse variiert.
Mit meinen Bezeichnungen von oben gilt:
M(x) = F*(a+b-x)
Moment an der Stelle x=a (Kurbeluebergang) M(a) = F*b
Moment an der Stelle x=0 (Lager) M(0) = F*(a+b) 
Aus dem Moment lassen sich direkt die Kruemmung und die Spannung berechnen
(sie sind proportional dazu).

Wenn du jetzt sagst. OK, die Achse bricht am Lager, haette ich gar kein Problem. Denn am Lager ist die Spannung ganz offensichtlich abhaengig von der Gesamtlaenge bis zum Angriffspunkt der Kraft.

ABER soweit ich weiss, bricht sie am Kurbeluebergang. Und am Kurbeluebergang haengt das Moment nicht von der Achslaenge ab. 
Wenn die Achse DORT bricht und die wirkenden Spannungen dort maximal sind, hat das offensichtlich nichts mit einer Abhaengigkeit von der Achslaenge zu tun, sondern einfach weil es eine kritische Stelle ist. In Physik-Buechern findet man dann meistens den lapidaren Hinweis: Kerbwirkung beachten! 

Das ist mein ZENTRALER PUNKT. Wenn du etwas dagegen schreiben moechtest, musst du HIER ansetzen.
Schreib, dass es nicht stimmt und begruende es, dann kommen wir weiter. Bis jetz hast du diesen Punkt naemlich ueberhaupt nicht beruehrt.



> endlich hast du es auf den punkt gebracht: eine längere achse ist grösseren
> kräften ausgesetzt ergo bricht sie schneller. das hättest du in meinem
> ersten post lesen (und verstehen) können. oder in irgendeinem anderen,
> wenn du dir die mühe gemacht hättest, die berichtigungen zu verstehen.


Jetzt mogelst du dich wieder um meinen angesprochenen Punkt herum.
Ich habe dich schon sehr gut verstanden. Nur du argumentierst ausschliesslich mit der Hebellaenge, das stimmt nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass die Achse am Lager bricht. Zeig mir, dass sie das tut und ich habe kein Problem.
Wenn du behauptest, dass die Spannung am Kurbeluebergang vom Parameter Achslaenge abhaengig ist, solltest du einen nachvollziehbaren Ausdruck vorlegen aus dem das hervorgeht.


> m.k., du hast dir desöfteren in deinen eigenen posts selbst wiedersprochen, um letztendlich doch zum einzig richtigen schluss zu kommen.


Nein, nicht ich habe mir widersprochen. Ich habe versucht einen Widerspruch DARZUSTELLEN, das ist etwas vollkommen anderes! Es war Sinn und Zweck meiner Posts, auf diesen Widerspruch hinzuweisen. 

Ich halte es uebrigens fuer widerspruechlich, einerseits die Achslaenge bei der x Abhaengigkeit des Spannungsverlaufs zu vernachlaessigen, aber auf der anderen Seite diesen Parameter bei der Postulierung der Bruchgefahr wieder zu verwenden.


> bevor du neue theorien postest, mach dir mal die mühe die vorherigen zu lesen und zu denen fragen zu stellen.


Es gab bis jetzt nur eine Theorie. Bei den Modellen hat es sich lediglich um Erweiterungen gehandelt, die aufeinander aufbauen. Mehr brauche ich auch nicht, da ich damit fertig bin. Der Sachverhalt sollte nun klar geworden sein.


> dann stehe ich dir wieder gerne zur verfügung.


Erstmal solltest du zeigen, dass du meinen zentralen Punkt verstanden hast.


> sondern du sollst dich nur konstruktiv an dem ganzen beteiligen.


Das gilt ebenso fuer dich.


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (20. August 2003)

lieber m.k., respekt. und das meine ich ganz ehrlich. 

jetzt wird mir klar, dass es ein paar missverständnisse auf beiden seiten gibt, und es wird wesentlich leichter, diese punkte zu besprechen. auch durch die schreibweise, die ich mir vorher schon gewünscht habe .

--- ich habe nun über eine halbe stunde versucht, alle punkte schriftlich hier sinnvoll zu verfassen. leider sind es 1000 punkte, ein paar (meines erachten) unglückliche formulierungen deinerseits und der einbringung unnötiger teile.

im grossen und ganzen sind wir uns aber ziemlich einig, und könnten wir uns treffen, dann bräuchten wir nur 5min, n zettel und stift und 5 handbewegungen, dann wäre alles geritzt.
das soll kein rückzieher oder sich-aus-der-affäre-winden sein, aber das "ich meinte es so und du hast mich anders verstanden" und umgehrt hier schriftlich zu lösen sprengt den rahmen.-----

zum bruch am übergang: hier ist die materialdicke am geringsten, sieht man wenn man die kurbel abzieht. richtung achsende ist sie eingespannt, richtung lager wesentlich dicker. legt man über diese nicht homogene materialdicke den spannungsverlauf, ist dieser an dieser stelle (meines erachtens) höher als bei einer kürzeren achse. beim bruch selbst spielt ZUSÄTZLICH die torsion eine grosse rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.k. (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von -=7riAloR=- _
> *jetzt wird mir klar, dass es ein paar missverständnisse auf beiden seiten gibt, und es wird wesentlich leichter, diese punkte zu besprechen. auch durch die schreibweise, die ich mir vorher schon gewünscht habe .*



Ja, ich hatte irgendwie auch den Eindruck, dass wir oft aneinander vorbeigeredet haben. 



> *
> im grossen und ganzen sind wir uns aber ziemlich einig, und könnten wir uns treffen, dann bräuchten wir nur 5min, n zettel und stift und 5 handbewegungen, dann wäre alles geritzt.
> das soll kein rückzieher oder sich-aus-der-affäre-winden sein, aber das "ich meinte es so und du hast mich anders verstanden" und umgehrt hier schriftlich zu lösen sprengt den rahmen.-----
> *



Nee, keine Angst. Ich sehe das genauso. Ich halte das Forum hier auch nicht fuer den geeigneten Rahmen, das zu diskutieren.
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja irgendwann mal bei einem Trial-Event. Dann kann man ja evtl. ueber das Thema nochmal reden, mit Bleistift und Papier und so.



> *
> zum bruch am übergang: hier ist die materialdicke am geringsten, sieht man wenn man die kurbel abzieht. richtung achsende ist sie eingespannt, richtung lager wesentlich dicker. legt man über diese nicht homogene materialdicke den spannungsverlauf, ist dieser an dieser stelle (meines erachtens) höher als bei einer kürzeren achse. beim bruch selbst spielt ZUSÄTZLICH die torsion eine grosse rolle. *



Ja, da gebe ich dir prinzipiell Recht. Wie sich jetzt die nicht Homogenitaet des Materials auswirkt...nun, da muesste man sich auch mal mit einem Modell rantasten.
Aber, wie gesagt...nicht an diesem Ort.


----------

